# Servlet (Bilder aus Datenbank liefern) läuft nur einige Zeit



## mamue (18. Dez 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe zwei kleine Servlets, beide lesen Bilddaten aus einer MySQL-Datenbank. Nach einer Weile, ungefähr einem halben Tag, funktioniert eines der beiden oder auch beide nicht mehr. In den Logfiles sind keine Ausgaben zu erkennen, obwohl ich alle Exceptions (IOException/SQLException) mit out.println( ioe/sqle ) behandle.
Nebenbei läuft noch OpenCMS (basiert auch auf servlets), das davon scheinbar völlig unberührt bleibt.
Nach einem Neustart von Tomcat läuft der Dienst wieder.
Der Speicherverbrauch scheint sich nicht wesentlich zu verändern, über den Schalter "Xms" habe ich catalina ~700MB RAM gegönnt.
Zusammengefasst:
Die Datenbank läuft (OpenCMS zieht _alles_ aus der Datenbank), Tomcat läuft, aber eines meiner beiden Servlets "verweigert" seinen Dienst unabhängig von allen anderen.
Liegt das eher an der Ausgabe über den "BufferedOutputStream" oder an der Datenbankverbindung? Gibt es bei diesen beiden irgend etwas generelles zu beachten, dass ich vergessen habe?
Ich poste mal nur ein Servlet

```
public class ReadThumbnail extends HttpServlet {

    Connection connection = null;  //wird nur initialisiert, sofern null -> in getConnection()

    public void init(ServletConfig config) throws ServletException {
        super.init(config);
        try {
            Class.forName( "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" );
        }
        catch( ClassNotFoundException cnfe ) {
            //out.println( cnfe );  //schlechte Karten, in init habe ich noch kein "out"
        }
    }

    public void doGet(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse res)
                                throws ServletException, IOException {
        res.setContentType( "image/jpeg" );
        BufferedOutputStream bufferedOut =
                new BufferedOutputStream( res.getOutputStream() );
        PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter( bufferedOut );

        HttpSession session = req.getSession();
        String thumbnail_id =
                req.getParameter( "thumbnailID" );
        int thumbnailID = -1;
        if( thumbnail_id != null ) {
            thumbnailID = 8;
            try {
                thumbnailID = Integer.parseInt( thumbnail_id );
            }
            catch( NumberFormatException nfe ) {
                thumbnailID = 2;
            }
        }
        else {
            thumbnailID = 1;
        }
        try {
            readThumbnail( thumbnailID, bufferedOut );
        }
        catch( SQLException sqle ) {
            out.println( sqle );
        }
        catch( IOException ioe ) {
            out.println( ioe );
        }
    } //doGet

    protected Connection getConnection() throws SQLException {
        String dbUser = "dont-ask";
        String dbPass = "wont-tell-ya";
        String dbHost = "localhost";
        String dbURL = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/not-even-this";
        return getConnection( dbUser, dbPass, dbHost, dbURL );
    }

    protected Connection getConnection( String dbUser,
                                        String dbPass,
                                        String dbHost,
                                        String dbURL ) throws SQLException {
        if( connection != null ) {
            return connection;
        }
        connection = DriverManager.getConnection( dbURL, dbUser, dbPass );
        return connection;
    }

    public void readThumbnail( int id,
                                            BufferedOutputStream outputStream ) throws SQLException, IOException {
        Connection con = getConnection();
        String query = "select thumbnail from some-table "
                     + "where photoID = ?";
        PreparedStatement pstmt =
                con.prepareStatement( query );
        pstmt.setInt( 1, id );
        ResultSet rs = pstmt.executeQuery();
        if( rs.next() ) {
            InputStream is = rs.getBinaryStream( 1 );
            if( is != null ) {
                BufferedInputStream in = new BufferedInputStream( is );
                byte b[] = new byte[ 8 ];
                int count;
                while( ( count=in.read( b ) ) != -1 ) {
                    outputStream.write( b, 0, count );
                }
                outputStream.flush();
                in.close();
            } //if is != null
        } //if rs.next()
    } //readThumbnail throws SQLException, IOException
} //class ReadThumbnail
```

Für Kommentare wäre ich dankbar,
mamue


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (18. Dez 2006)

Schließe mal das ResultSet. 
Aber mal ne andere Frage: Ändert sich das Bild eigentlich? Ich denk es wär sinnvoller das Bild bei Tomcatstart aus der Datenbank zu lesen. So hast du nur einmal nen Zugriff auf die Datenbank.


----------



## SlaterB (18. Dez 2006)

brutaler Tipp:
notfalls vor allen Einzelbefehlen eine Log-Ausgabe, zumindest aber zu Beginn jedes Requests und vor DB-Connections/ Dateizugriffen oder anderen gefährlichen Stellen,

und dann schau mal ob dort vielleicht eine Endlosschleife/ unendliches Warten droht


----------



## mamue (18. Dez 2006)

Ich danke beiden.
Ob das Schliessen des ResultSet etwas bringt, weiß ich natürlich erst morgen. 
Ich muß, ich also doch noch mit der Logging API befassen? Mist, ich dachte, ich käme mit System.out durch Leben.

mamue


----------



## SlaterB (18. Dez 2006)

ich zumindest meinte mit loggen gerne auch System.out.println,
sofern sich das über Stunden hinweg verfolgen lässt..,


----------



## mamue (18. Dez 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich zumindest meinte mit loggen gerne auch System.out.println,
> sofern sich das über Stunden hinweg verfolgen lässt..,


 :wink: , zu spät. Ich protokolliere jetzt alle meiner Ansicht nach signifikanten Aktionen mit. Dabei ist mir ein, wie ich meine, blöder Fehler aufgefallen:

```
byte b[] = new byte[ 8 ];
                int count;
                while( ( count=in.read( b ) ) != -1 ) {
                    outputStream.write( b, 0, count );
                }
```
Welchen Wert mag da "count" haben? Was habe ich mir damals bloß dabei gedacht (habe ich damals gedacht)? Ich meine, es müsste "count = b.length" heißen, oder? Andererseits hätte das doch dann eigentlich überhaupt nicht funktionieren dürfen, oder?  :? 

Danke,
mamue

P.S.: Die "8" in new byte[ 8 ] finde ich ohnehin schlichtweg geil - ich liebe magic numbers!


----------



## Toozie (18. Dez 2006)

hae?


Was meinste jetzt , erklär mal...


Meeinst du das man Count irgendwie wieder auf null setzen sollte ja?


----------



## mamue (18. Dez 2006)

Toozie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hae?
> 
> 
> Was meinste jetzt , erklär mal...
> ...



Re hae?


> BufferedOutputStream.write( data:byte[], off:int, len:int ):void
> Parameters:
> b - the data.
> off - the start offset in the data.
> len - the number of bytes to write.



Das Servlet läuft immer noch nicht, bzw. nur eine Zeit lang. 
Die Methode post läuft bis zum Ende durch, es steht nichts auffälliges in den Logfiles, nur die INFO-Level Nachrichten, die ich dort nach jedem Methodenaufruf reingesetzt habe.
Servletumgebung ist Apache Tomcat/5.0, Java-Version ist "1.5.0_07-b03, mixed mode, sharing".
Weiß jemand Rat?

Danke,
mamue


----------



## SlaterB (18. Dez 2006)

was heißt hier nix auffälliges..?,
werden am Ende noch Requests angenommen oder nicht, das ist doch die Frage,

geht der Server prinzipiell nicht mehr oder werden die Requests einfach unendlich lange bearbeitet
(ist natürlich nur ein kleine Info, die nicht unbedingt zu irgendwas weiterhilft  )

-------

versuche deine Funktionalität in Operationen auszulagern und rufe die bei jedem Request 100x auf,
kommt es dann schneller zu dem Fehler? (sofort statt nach halben Tag)
wieviele Request finden überhaupt in dem halben Tag statt, hängt es von der Anzahl ab?

wenn sich das ganze zeitraffern läßt, dann versuche, nur Teile 100x zu wiederholen,
z.B. 100x Connection erstellen, 
--------

bei count musst du schon sagen was du damit meinst,
im Moment würde auch mir nur 'häh' einfallen,

wozu count am Anfang auf 8 setzen wenn das doch dann sofort in der Schleife überschrieben wird?,
warum sollte es nicht mehr funktionieren?


----------



## Toozie (18. Dez 2006)

Ist dein Java ne Beta?


----------



## mamue (18. Dez 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was heißt hier nix auffälliges..?,
> 
> wozu count am Anfang auf 8 setzen wenn das doch dann sofort in der Schleife überschrieben wird?,
> warum sollte es nicht mehr funktionieren?



Nix auffälliges heißt, dass es nur Informationen gab - Statusmeldungen, die ich jetzt selber ins Logfile schreibe. So nach der Art:

```
<record>
  <date>2006-12-18T20:01:10</date>
  <millis>1166468470233</millis>
  <sequence>12</sequence>
  <logger>ReadThumbnail</logger>
  <level>INFO</level>
  <class>ReadThumbnail</class>
  <method>readThumbnail</method>
  <thread>11</thread>
  <message>writing.. </message>  //als nächstes wird in den Buffer geschrieben
</record>
<record>
  <date>2006-12-18T20:01:10</date>
  <millis>1166468470234</millis>
  <sequence>13</sequence>
  <logger>ReadThumbnail</logger>
  <level>INFO</level>
  <class>ReadThumbnail</class>
  <method>readThumbnail</method>
  <thread>11</thread>
  <message>..done writing</message>  //erfolgreich geschrieben
</record>
```
Ich überschreibe count in der Schleife nicht. Man kann IIRC write auch ohne "count" verwenden, dann nimmt java die Länge vom Buffer an. Ich nehme an, das Gleiche passiert, wenn count = 0 ist. Ansonsten müsst die Methode write genau 0 Bytes in den Ausgabestrom schreiben und würde dabei wohl nie fertig werden, nehme ich an. Wurde aber fertig, nahm also mehr "count" Bytes. Aber das scheint auch nicht die Ursache des Problems zu sein.
Wie gesagt, ich bekam nur diese "harmlosen" Standardmeldungen, bis jetzt eben, weiß der Geier, warum nicht eher:

```
com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception:
java.io.EOFException
        at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.readFully(MysqlIO.java:1845)
..
        ReadThumbnail.java:117
```

ReadThumbnail.java:117 lautet

```
ResultSet rs = pstmt.executeQuery();
```
Ich sollte vielleicht mal schauen, wieviele Filehandles noch frei sind, vielleicht werden es ja weniger. 

Ich habe es übrigens mit kleinen Lasttests versucht und von zwei PC parallel mit zwei verschiedenen Webbrowsern alle Bilder mehrfach in schneller Folge abgerufen. Das geht. Es scheint mehr ein zeitliches Problem zu sein.

Danke,
mamue


----------



## SlaterB (19. Dez 2006)

> Ich überschreibe count in der Schleife nicht.

> count=in.read( b )


----------



## mamue (26. Dez 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > count=in.read( b )



Jaja, aber sonst nicht   
Es ist schade, dass ich nie eine brauchbare Fehlermeldung/Exception bekam, so hat das Ganze sehr lange gedauert.
Es funktioniert jetzt. Ich habe zum einen vergessen, ein ResultSet zu schliessen (danke KSG9|sebastian), zum anderen hole ich mir jetzt jedesmal eine neue Datenbankverbindung. Vielleicht kann ich letzteres in zukünftigen Versionen vermeiden, mal sehen.

Danke an alle,
mamue


----------

